# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Question about boiled eggs...

## ArkansasAlex

Hello, I can't seem to find anywhere that says how long boiled eggs stay good for, if they are kept refridgerated. If anyone knows, I would greatly appreciate it. I love putting them in my daily diet, but some nights I dont feel like, or dont have the time to boil them. So, if I find out it is ok, I am just going to make enough for however long they will stay good, at a time.

Thanks in advance
-Alex

----------


## Rugger02

LOL I looked at this days ago and was curious about the answer but it seems like nobody views this forum.

I know that I've had hard boiled eggs in the fridge for like three weeks and still ate them. I'm sure they'd be good long after that though....

----------


## ArkansasAlex

> LOL I looked at this days ago and was curious about the answer but it seems like nobody views this forum.
> 
> I know that I've had hard boiled eggs in the fridge for like three weeks and still ate them. I'm sure they'd be good long after that though....


Ok cool, thanks buddy.

-Alex

----------


## gooer

at least a week - probably longer. i make all mine on sunday and eat them throughout the week.

----------


## Flagg

Yeah, I make a bunch of boiled eggs at the beginning of the week and then eat them throughout the week.

Three weeks, damn that sounds like tempting fate a lil too much there..

----------


## Rugger02

> Yeah, I make a bunch of boiled eggs at the beginning of the week and then eat them throughout the week.
> 
> Three weeks, damn that sounds like tempting fate a lil too much there..


LOL yah, it was after easter and I got really sick of boiled eggs, took that long before I could stomach them again

----------


## X1nn3R

> How long do eggs last?
>  Keep eggs refrigerated to promote quality and safety. Raw eggs can be kept in the refrigerator for 4-5 weeks after purchase. Refrigerated hard-boiled eggs should be eaten within 7 days.



http://www.bfhd.wa.gov/forms/fact/Re...g%20Safety.pdf

----------


## Rugger02

LOL Oops...


 :AaSport19:

----------


## ArkansasAlex

sounds like you got lucky bro

-Alex

----------


## DSM4Life

I wouldn't eat them being older than 7 days.

----------


## 6ft5

If u like jalipinoes, get a big ass jar of em pull sum of the japs out put ur boild eggs in the jar they get flavord and stay a lot longer. Could even put sum fresh garlic and onjions in it for that bam!

----------


## bulldoza123

those are called pickled eggs dude!

----------

